# Goodwill Silver King (?) Frame?



## SirMike1983 (Apr 24, 2017)

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Vintage-18-Steel-Bicycle-Frame-for-PICKUP-ONLY-39039022.html

Interesting thing to suddenly turn up in Goodwill, at least compared to the Ross; Free Spirit; junk usuals. It claims to be steel, but it looks aluminum to me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2017)

@ratrodz


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @ratrodz




What does this mean?  I have seen replies to listings here on the CABE that I don't understand.
I have seen "-----" as the only thing in the reply box....what does that mean?

Mike


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 24, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> What does this mean?  I have seen replies to listings here on the CABE that I don't understand.
> I have seen "-----" as the only thing in the reply box....what does that mean?
> 
> Mike



He's tagging someone with the @----


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 24, 2017)

Sorry....tagging?

Mike


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 24, 2017)

Same as forwarding?


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 24, 2017)

@mickeyc it should pop up in your notifications.


----------



## spoker (Apr 24, 2017)

no shipping


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 25, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> Sorry....tagging?
> 
> Mike




tagging  is when you use the @ in front of a members name like @mickeyc 
They get a notification that they were "tagged" in a post or comment
Brings the post or to their attention, usually because its something they may be interested in


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 25, 2017)

Great explanation Jay81, thanks.

Mike


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 25, 2017)

...New auction... to me anyway.
*Description*: Vintage 18" Steel Bicycle Frame, Stripped of Paint, for Store Pickup Only
*Manufacturer/Markings*: None, There is a stamped number 13213
*Pattern/Color*: Pewter colored
*Approximate Dimensions*: 18" height; 43.5" overall length
*Condition*: There are numerous minor scratches and a crack at the end of the lower truss tubing. There are no major dings or dents. Each side of rear axle slot has length adjustments. 
*Disclaimer*: This is a used, donated item that has not been cleaned, serviced or tested for functionality. Items that are not intended for collectible use should be inspected and/or serviced by a professional prior to use. We do our best to identify all items, but cannot guarantee accuracy. You are bidding with this in mind.





 

 

 

 

 

 
Its at $25 now; Ends 4/29


----------



## partsguy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nothing like that EVER ends up in ANY thrift store here! It's almost always garage sale left overs, pure junk.


----------



## bairdco (Apr 25, 2017)

That's crazy. Who donates a silver king to goodwill? 

The coolest bike I've ever seen (and bought) at a thrift store was a 70's Raleigh three speed.  It had a leather seat bag with mormon literature still in it. That was my bar-hopper for a while, til someone else hopped on it and took it home.

Now I just see kids Spider-Man bikes at thrift stores.


----------



## indiana dave (Apr 25, 2017)

I've found a couple decent bikes at the Goodwills around here, but not often.
It's kindof crazy some of the stuff that ends up there.
We have Goodwill Outlets here.
That's even crazier!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 25, 2017)

bairdco said:


> That's crazy. Who donates a silver king to goodwill?
> 
> The coolest bike I've ever seen (and bought) at a thrift store was a 70's Raleigh three speed.  It had a leather seat bag with mormon literature still in it. That was my bar-hopper for a while, til someone else hopped on it and took it home.
> 
> Now I just see kids Spider-Man bikes at thrift stores.




Best thing I ever found was a 1977 Schwinn Varsity that needed a ton of work (but was profitable) and a 2006 Specialized I rode for 5 years or so at least. I just sold it last month.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 25, 2017)

I bought a pinball machine and a Yamaha 500 from the Goodwill in Providence back in the day. Any Cabe members near Hillsboro OR?


----------



## spoker (Apr 25, 2017)

they pull the good stuff for  auction site


----------



## vincev (Apr 25, 2017)

@Dave Marko ,.....Portland ,oregon.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 25, 2017)

Oooh Goodwill....

My ex was a detective for them for the loss prevention department. Surprising eh? He can legally handcuff and detain you...so it's definitely not the store you want to steal from. 

He always told me about the online store having great stuff but this is the first time I've seen it in action!


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 27, 2017)

Wow! Auction ended at $25, $30 all-in with the handling charge, hope it was a CABEr!


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 27, 2017)

KingSized HD said:


> Wow! Auction ended at $25, $30 all-in with the handling charge, hope it was a CABEr!




Somebody got a smokin deal!


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 27, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Somebody got a smokin deal!




Crap... I missed it, ughhhh


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 28, 2017)

ratrodz said:


> Crap... I missed it, ughhhh



Did anyone actually bid??  It doesn't look like it.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 28, 2017)

Urp the cat's outta the bag now!!:eek:


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 28, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Did anyone actually bid??  It doesn't look like it.




I registered, but was waiting.....didn't know they would end it early. I had already talked to a bike shop in that town to pick up and ship....oh well.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 29, 2017)

It was 10 miles from me.  I was already "acquired" to pick it up and send to the new owner...who didn't get it.  Weird "auction" to say the least.


----------



## stoney (Apr 29, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> Great explanation Jay81, thanks.
> 
> Mike




Don't worry Mike, I'm a dinosaur also with new communications etc. I'm glad you asked, I didn't know either.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 29, 2017)

It had a $25 bid last time I saw it.


----------



## thatonejohn (Apr 30, 2017)

It's up for auction again  https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Vintage-18-Steel-Bicycle-Frame-39162731.html


----------



## partsguy (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Krakatoa (May 3, 2017)

A little higher result the 2nd time around.....






Although this could throw a wrench in pickup plans if the buyer hasn't read the fine print *at the bottom in bold....*

*Local Pickup Service:*
We are located at 2920 SE Century Blvd, Hillsboro, OR 97123, and are available for pickup/view 7 days of the week between 12pm and 3pm. No pick-ups will be available after 3:00 pm. Pick-up appointments must be scheduled 24 hours in advance, by phone or ShopGoodwill’s customer service system. Items must be paid for online prior to pick up by selecting the pick-up option at the time of payment. Any items paid for after 7:30am on the day of your appointment will not be available for pick up until the following day. Items must be picked up within 14 days of the end of the auction; if not, then the purchase price only will be refunded and the item(s) will no longer be available.*All items must be picked up by the primary account holder only.*

Also offered this time around was Fedex shipping but it wasn't cheap.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 3, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> A little higher result the 2nd time around.....
> 
> View attachment 460991
> 
> ...




I was on the phone at the time and lost by $1......oh well.....

They added shipping after the first one.....


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2017)

Cabe member got it


----------



## Krakatoa (May 3, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> They added shipping after the first one.....




My shipping quote came back $140 something dollars and when I read the fine print I just hit the grandstand... I don't need a 24" bike anyway, not when there are nice Colsons & Shelby's awaiting to be picked!

Congrats to the Caber who won!

Mike you're such a teaser!!


----------



## vincev (May 3, 2017)

oh oh..........There are numerous minor scratches and a crack at the end of the lower truss tubing.


----------



## slick (May 4, 2017)

I was the second highest bidder at $200 and I found out a friend got it.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 4, 2017)

Oh boy a cracked silver king frame. Whoopie Do.


----------



## vincev (May 4, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Oh boy a cracked silver king frame. Whoopie Do.



Not such a good deal.


----------



## KingSized HD (May 4, 2017)

I'd be proud to own it, very cool frame. Plus, you (buyer) helped out a good cause.  Now, put out the word for a men's SK fork WTB.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 4, 2017)

slick said:


> I was the second highest bidder at $200 and I found out a friend got it.




Tied for second.....


----------



## partsguy (May 5, 2017)

I would keep an eye on Goodwill for about a month or so. Check completed listings if you can. The bike frame got donated, and I'll bet it was from an estate of a deceased person that saw no fit for "old junk" and donated it. That frame was donated, and I'll bet that any parts got donated too and Goodwill has no fricking CLUE what the parts look like or go to. You MIGHT get lucky and find other bits listed now or soon.

You never know, if could be someone's unfinished project.


----------

